# Looking into buy a used 350z... or G35?



## pk_volt (Jun 12, 2011)

So I've been doing some research and I've heard numerous issues, particularly with the 2003 Transmission gear grinding, and the Clutch/Flywheel disintegrating while the 05-06 burns excess oil!

My budget is around 15k - I live in Vancouver. I personally like the 350Z looks more, but it seems that Infiniti has "less" issues than the 350Z, alteast for the 2003 model. 

Does anyone know what year Nissan fixed the transmission, or would atleast recommend which model/year would be best within my price range?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my 03 Z never had trans grinding, and the stock clutch/fw on the 03's was the beefiest and best stock. After that, they got crappy. I had over 25k miles on turbo with the stock clutch, over 50k miles total.


----------



## pk_volt (Jun 12, 2011)

Is there anyway to tell from the VIN if there had been any "fixes" to these issues on later models?


----------



## RedGummiBear (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in Van too, did you try using ICBC or CarProof? they do cost money but you get the service history and they are both betetr then CarFax. CarProof is more expensive but gives details from the US if the car originated there or was ever there. Or you could always ask the dealer or owner to provide youw tih service history documentation. I did that before attempting to buy an RX-8 thank goodness I did cuz it turned out to be a lemon.


----------



## Five Star (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you care that the Z sits 2 while the infiniti seats 4? The suspension on the Z is a little rigid and stiff which give it a little more of a bumpy ride.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

The Infiniti has better internals in engine, and driveline. Infiniti uses a stage two clutch that will hurt your foot at a stop light.lol Infiniti has a different tune on there motors, rather than the 350z. The only real issues with the infiniti's are IPDM/ER issues getting corrosion and making things go hay wire


----------

